# ☆ ADOPT A WISH ☆ Adoptables Shoppe ☆ Open! ☆



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 9, 2015)

Shop Banner by Kyuby

Currently we are : OPEN // CLOSED

So I've decided that running a regular art shop is too much,  
as I can't keep up with all those commissions. 
However!
I've finally figured out a solution!
*ADOPTABLES!!*












That being said, Let's lay down some

*RULES*

 ~I do NOT take requests.
If there is art available in store you may purchase it. 
If there is not, then the shop is closed and you're free to check back now and then for future submissions!

 ~You will never find NSFW pictures here. 
 Please no PM's asking for NSFW

 ~ I draw what I want
 Don't like it, Don't buy it.

 ~Constructive Criticism is WELCOME!
 I always love to improve my art, please tell me how I can!












* PRICES!*

☆BEST VALUE☆
 1OOO TBT 

 For this price you will recieve the Chibi Adoptable of your choice, 
along with a bust drawing and simple chibi version of them! 

 75O TBT

 For this price you will receive the Chibi Adoptable of your choice, 
along with a Simple Chibi version of them!

 5OO TBT 

 For this price you will recieve the Adoptable of your choice!





​


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 9, 2015)

Snip


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 9, 2015)

☆ ADOPTED ☆



Spoiler:  Astro0













​


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 9, 2015)

*☆ FAQ ☆*

Feel free to ask me a question!

☆ Can I reserve an Adoptable? ☆
Yes you may!  It is free of charge, but I can only hold them for a week!

 ☆ Do you only do Traditional, or do you have Digital too? ☆
 Unfortunately I dont have means to do Digital right now. That will be introduced in the future!​


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 9, 2015)

Bummppp~  Not open yet, but you can come check it out and comment ^^


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 10, 2015)

bump! working on second adoptable now


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 10, 2015)

Oh gosh she's so cute! I will 100 percent definitely be saving up for one! Adoptables are my weakness heh...


----------



## Emzy (Mar 10, 2015)

Wishy!!! So cute!! All the best with your shop hehe c:


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Mar 11, 2015)

Free bump!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 11, 2015)

thank you all ;u; Open for Business!


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Mar 11, 2015)

Wow!
I'll save up for number 2 so cute 
~Thank you


----------



## Goop (Mar 11, 2015)

Definitely going to be watching this thread and saving up! ;O;
Your bbies are so cute. <3​


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 11, 2015)

n-n ohh thanks guys!

@Gabi I will put #2 on hold for you


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 11, 2015)

Added more payment options!

 Shop will be updated regularily until Im happy with it,
 so make sure to check OP often!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 11, 2015)

Bippity Bumpity Boo


----------



## desy (Mar 11, 2015)

Possibly going to save up for #3, he's adorable! :3 I'm curious if you do any digital art or just traditional?


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 11, 2015)

desy said:


> Possibly going to save up for #3, he's adorable! :3 I'm curious if you do any digital art or just traditional?



sure thing! just let me know when you decide ^^ reserving is free of charge 

unfortunatly im stuck to traditional right now, until i can get my computer in working order 
however you can expect to see digital in about a month or two hopefully! ♡

thanks for the compliments and interest ♡!


----------



## roroselle (Mar 11, 2015)

Just wanted to drop in and say I love your art!! 
Your coloring is amazing~~

Good luck with the shop!!
Can't wait to see more adoptables from you c:


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 11, 2015)

roroselle said:


> Just wanted to drop in and say I love your art!!
> Your coloring is amazing~~
> 
> Good luck with the shop!!
> Can't wait to see more adoptables from you c:




ohhh pfffttt yoouuuuu ~~ thanks a bunch ;u; means a lot to me~

- - - Post Merge - - -

on another note :  2 more adoptables should be available tomorrow!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 12, 2015)

last bump for the night!


----------



## Naiad (Mar 12, 2015)

Ahh, I'm looking forward to seeing your new ones ~ ; o ;


----------



## doveling (Mar 12, 2015)

oo very adorable!!!

though im just wanting to tell you that adopt #1 looks very very similar to cutesu's (you should know & recognise the character) and yeah.

dropping pic for reference





(c) art is by puniuu @ da


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 12, 2015)

i didnt know, and dont recognize the picture :O i havent even heard the name before.. sorry :c
(why exactly do you think i Should Know and Recognize?)

also, this is something you could have PMd me with ;^;

- - - Post Merge - - -



N i c o said:


> Ahh, I'm looking forward to seeing your new ones ~ ; o ;



Thank you ;o; ive got a cute Tanooki boy coming up next!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 12, 2015)

bump i guess


----------



## ssvv227 (Mar 12, 2015)

I think they look very cute. However, I can't tell if you scanned the picture or simply took a photo of it. If you can get hold of a scanner, you'll be able to better colour-correct for the pictures; the background will be white, and the pictures will look a lot nicer.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 12, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> I think they look very cute. However, I can't tell if you scanned the picture or simply took a photo of it. If you can get hold of a scanner, you'll be able to better colour-correct for the pictures; the background will be white, and the pictures will look a lot nicer.



unfortunatley i dont have a working computer right now, if i did it wouldnt be scanned it would be digital ;^;
thank you though ♡ i appreciate the kind words ♡


----------



## Naiad (Mar 12, 2015)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Thank you ;o; ive got a cute Tanooki boy coming up next!



I'm looking forward to seeing him~ ^^


----------



## meenz (Mar 12, 2015)

Number one is probably my favorite!! Your art is lovely!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 12, 2015)

meenz said:


> Number one is probably my favorite!! Your art is lovely!



ohhhh thank you goofy goober ♡ ;u;


----------



## oreo (Mar 12, 2015)

AGHH! Adoptable 3 is adorable.
Is that cloud tears below his eyes? ; w ;
P.S, your icon is awesome B)


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 12, 2015)

milkbae said:


> AGHH! Adoptable 3 is adorable.
> Is that cloud tears below his eyes? ; w ;
> P.S, your icon is awesome B)



thank you thank you ;u; theyre supposed to be little dragon scales ♡

p.s butts are awesome


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 12, 2015)

Last bump for the night!


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 12, 2015)

Adoptable #3 is so tempting...but I also want to wait to see 4 & 5 ;w; this is such a hard choice


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 12, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Adoptable #3 is so tempting...but I also want to wait to see 4 & 5 ;w; this is such a hard choice



id wait for 4 and 5, since they will be out tomorrow or saturday 
(have a meeting tomorrow so im not sure if I will get em done)


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 12, 2015)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> id wait for 4 and 5, since they will be out tomorrow or saturday
> (have a meeting tomorrow so im not sure if I will get em done)



Oh okay :3 Then I'll definitely wait


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 13, 2015)

bumpity~


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 13, 2015)

bumpy


----------



## n64king (Mar 13, 2015)

D: clear your inbox.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 13, 2015)

bumpity


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 14, 2015)

Morning Bump! 

I will definitely make sure to get you guys that tanooki today (at least!)


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi,
I'm still very interested in number 2# & I cant afford 500 tbt yet still saving up
~Thank you


----------



## desy (Mar 14, 2015)

Hey, can I please reserve adoptable #3?


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 14, 2015)

desy said:


> Hey, can I please reserve adoptable #3?



Sure thing! I will put you down now. Thank you so much!


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks for the tbt bells and I really like your art


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 14, 2015)

thank you~

bump!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 14, 2015)

bump


----------



## Naiad (Mar 14, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing more adopts from you <3


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 15, 2015)

morning bump. Tanooki is lined and ready to be colored!
Also have a cute puppy boy to line and possibly color today as well 

Stay Tuned!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 15, 2015)

The tanooki is in!!

Let this little guy steal your hearts ~


Spoiler


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 15, 2015)

bumpity~


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 16, 2015)

morning bump!


----------



## Astro0 (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh my GOODNESS i think that racoon boy is going to be my first ever adoptable! Id love to get the 750tbt deal thing haha!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 16, 2015)

Astro0 said:


> Oh my GOODNESS i think that racoon boy is going to be my first ever adoptable! Id love to get the 750tbt deal thing haha!



awwwh yay he will be so happy ;D

i will get started on his simple chibi version and when it is done I will PM you 

thank you so much!


----------



## Astro0 (Mar 16, 2015)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> awwwh yay he will be so happy ;D
> 
> i will get started on his simple chibi version and when it is done I will PM you
> 
> thank you so much!



Im so excited! Would you like me to pay now or later? Thank you!!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 16, 2015)

Astro0 said:


> Im so excited! Would you like me to pay now or later? Thank you!!



Later will be fine  it should be done today ♡


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 19, 2015)

bump ;o


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 20, 2015)

bumpity~

@Astro0  your Tanooki boy will be done today


----------



## toastia (Mar 20, 2015)

what are adoptables?


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 20, 2015)

toastia said:


> what are adoptables?



Basically if you like the design of the character you can buy it.
then youre free to do whatever tou want with it.

give it a name, a back story, make it your OC.

yoy can even change clothes gender color scheme (but idk why you would since you would be buying it for its design?? idk )


----------



## Astro0 (Mar 20, 2015)

Bump for you!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 21, 2015)

bumpity


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 22, 2015)

bumpp


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 22, 2015)

Bumpity~ 

Poor adoptable one feels left out! 

Cute puppy painter coming up next!!


----------



## Naiad (Mar 22, 2015)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Bumpity~
> 
> Poor adoptable one feels left out!
> 
> Cute puppy painter coming up next!!



Looking forward to seeing the pup <3


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Mar 22, 2015)

You should make a fox adoptable *wink wink* 
Bump


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 22, 2015)

*Evee said:


> You should make a fox adoptable *wink wink*
> Bump



i will start thinking of a design *wink wink*


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 23, 2015)

bump 

heading to bed soon ~


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 23, 2015)

saving for dat pokeball

will be holding an "OH MY!" Sale 

Lion cub, Tiger cub, and Bear cub adoptables 
will be 500 each with a free simple chibi of each!
(250 tbt value!!)

make sure you check in for these cuties !!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 23, 2015)

dragon boy is still available!

bump~


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Mar 23, 2015)

Bump  cannot wait to see the little lion, tiger, and cub cuties


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 23, 2015)

they will simply be adorable! 

thank you!


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 23, 2015)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> saving for dat pokeball
> 
> will be holding an "OH MY!" Sale
> 
> ...



I am definitely looking forward to these >w<


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 24, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> I am definitely looking forward to these >w<



thank you! they will probably be released later in the week though ^^

before bed bump!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 24, 2015)

bumpity~


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 24, 2015)

bump


----------



## toastia (Mar 24, 2015)

saving my tbt for one of these omg


----------



## Keitara (Mar 24, 2015)

Wahhhhhhh your adopts are really cute and unique ;v;
I'm in love with the blue dragoney but I'm broke and I won't be able to get the rest 400 TBT in a week ;-;
May the future owner be a very nice ownerrr~


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you both for the interest!! 

@toastia ~ The sale should be posted by the end of the weekend, so I hope one of them catches your eye!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 24, 2015)

night bump ;o


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 25, 2015)

bumpity bump~


----------



## toastia (Mar 25, 2015)

bump cx


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 29, 2015)

Quitting tbt.
Closing shop, sorry if anyone was interested in anything.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 29, 2015)

//whispers

i'll buy the lil dergin bab

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wishy_The_Star said:


> Quitting tbt.
> Closing shop, sorry if anyone was interested in anything.



mfw
ninja'd


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 29, 2015)

You can buy him but all the tbt will just be in my giveaway ;P

Closing now so PM if u want, im sorry


----------

